# Grill Mats? Yes or No??



## pitbulmom

*Hi, as a Newbie at Smoking, I have question, I hope you don't think me silly.*

*I was given some of those Non-Stick Grill Mats and it says can be used in a smoker. I would like to know your feelings on them.*

*I did use them to smoke some ribs, and noticed that the juice/fat doesn't seem to drain away from the meat, and it seemed to allow the smoke thru to the meat. The ribs came out pretty good for the first time using this smoker. (It is a Brinkmann Electric)*

*I am trying to get up my nerve to try smoking this big Salmon filet we have in the freezer, and don't want to mess it up!*

*The mays DO make rack clean up really fast, and easy, but not sure about using them. *

*Thanks in advance for all your advice!*

*PitBulMom*


----------



## rabbithutch

Howdy, Mom!

I have some and use them sometimes.  I don't wrap butts or briskets (haven't tried it and might should do) and sometimes on a long smoke waiting to break through to the right IT, pork butts sometimes begin to break down and fall through the grill.  I use mats to keep this from happening.

I use them sometimes when I'm grilling too, especially for veggies.

Hope this helps.
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## pitbulmom

Thank you so much! I will try it and let ya know how it works!


----------



## chef jimmyj

They work great in the smoker, even in the OVEN up to 400°F with a roast, turkey whatever. I was part of the test group that evaluated them. I tried to kill them but they worked great and cleanup is a snap...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ed-rice-and-pork-egg-rolls-q-matz-tested-hard


----------



## dannylang

PitBulmom what ever works for you, you need to stick with. do not worry about what anyone thinks of you. if it works it works. keep us posted, maybe i need to buy me some mats also, especially if its easier to keep clean.

dannylang


----------



## daveomak

Todd has MATZ that are really good........

http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/46.htm

Great for salmon, oysters, beef ribs, pork loin, anything you want to smoke....   easy clean up....   I highly recommend Todd's Q-MATZ....













Atl Sal in the smoker 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 30, 2016





 ..













11-27 Oysters out of the smoker 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 30, 2016


















Beef Ribs 11-30-2014-2.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 30, 2016





 ..













Pork Loin 2-19-17 1.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 30, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj

dannylang said:


> PitBulmom what ever works for you, you need to stick with .*do not worry about what anyone thinks of you.* if it works it works. keep us posted, maybe i need to buy me some mats also, especially if its easier to keep clean.
> 
> dannylang


Hello Danny...Did you interpret something we posted as negative? I may be missing something...JJ


----------



## dannylang

no i was just telling her to do her own thang, sorry if people took it the wrong way, sorry for the bad rap..

dannylang


----------



## dirtsailor2003

So by "grill mats" are you using the ones with holes or the ones that are solid? 

The only reason I ask is you mention the juices collecting on the mat. 

The ones the guys above are referring too are these sold here:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/46.htm

These are what most of us use here. I use them whenever I am smoking things I don't want to fall through like meatloaf, meatballs, nuts, fish, etc. Easy
to clean and as JJ's link shows, tough as nails. I highly recommend the Q-matz.


----------



## dannylang

to everyone that reads this thread, do not misunderstand what i mean by doing your thang, everyone has different ways of doing things.

dannylang


----------



## chef jimmyj

dannylang said:


> no i was just telling her to do her own thang, sorry if people took it the wrong way, sorry for the bad rap..
> 
> dannylang


No worries my friend...JJ


----------



## dannylang

chief Jimmie j sorry i hope i did not offend you.

dannylang


----------



## chef jimmyj

dannylang said:


> chief Jimmie j sorry i hope i did not offend you.
> 
> dannylang


Not at all!...JJ


----------



## johnmeyer

I bought Q-Matz from Todd. I only use them for food that will not fit on the normal rack in my MES 30. I don't see any advantage to using mats when smoking ribs, tri-tip, brisket, chicken, turkey, pork butt, etc. However, I do a lot of almonds, and these mats changed everything for me. I now can simply put the almonds on the mats, and the smoke gets to both sides of the almonds. Thus, if I am really lazy, I can do the smoke without ever turning the nuts.

The mats clean up instantly: I just use a medium-stiffness brush and scrub them underwater using standard soapy water in the kitchen sink.

You'll find that not only does Todd sell Q-Matz in different sizes, but if you have an MES, like I do, he has some that are pre-cut to exactly fit the racks. Very nice.


----------



## sfprankster

How well do the edges hold after being cut to fit a WSM?

Inquiring minds need to know...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

sfprankster said:


> How well do the edges hold after being cut to fit a WSM?
> 
> Inquiring minds need to know... :confused:



Excellent. Mine are over three years old and no issues. You cut them with kitchen shears to shape. No fray what so ever.


----------



## sfprankster

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Excellent. Mine are over three years old and no issues. You cut them with kitchen shears to shape. No fray what so ever.


Thanx!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

sfprankster said:


> Thanx!!!















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 30, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 30, 2016


----------



## pitbulmom

Thanks for all the replies! I have the "solid" black ones, and I do like them. I just tried the links posted to get the ones that Todd has, and the links didn't work, but, I found some on Amazon and eBay so Gonna get some of those too!

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## rondha001

As far as I'm concerned, the best barbecue mats altogether are designed and built with the target of giving a nonstick and elastic dark rectangle that individuals can more often than not use to facilitate their BBQ cooking background. All you need is to search with regards to the best flame broil mats that are vastly sized, possess a sufficient measure of PTFE covering and are adequately thick to cook within a level and regular way.

I'd well and truly appreciate if you could kindly please share your feedback. :)


----------



## JohnMMafeen

I would plan to get a grill mat that helps to protect my deck or patio from burning or stains. 
And before buying one I found this list that included a list of grill mats. But I am not sure which one I should buy.


----------



## Inscrutable

rondha001 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the best barbecue mats altogether are designed and built with the target of giving a nonstick and elastic dark rectangle that individuals can more often than not use to facilitate their BBQ cooking background. All you need is to search with regards to the best flame broil mats that are vastly sized, possess a sufficient measure of PTFE covering and are adequately thick to cook within a level and regular way.
> 
> I'd well and truly appreciate if you could kindly please share your feedback. :)


I got the Bradley silicone mats back when I had their smoker... now departed but still using those. I use for small or fragile items. Still have to clean the supporting racks, so not so much a work saver, but a cook saver.


JohnMMafeen said:


> I would plan to get a grill mat that helps to protect my deck or patio from burning or stains.
> And before buying one I found this list that included a list of grill mats. But I am not sure which one I should buy.


Talking different mats here ... I used one once upon a time, but it also seemed to trap moisture, so don’t use anymore. And I’m transitioning to a hard surface patio anyway, so moot going forward.


----------



## Stephenlucia

I also got a grill mat from online order, in fact it is quite useful, protects the deck & patio from stains. I used it since august 2020. You will find a lot of grill mats in the market. If you want to buy a grill mat, buy a good grill mat within 30-50$ and use it safely for at least 1 year. If you want to know, I can tell you  name of Grill Mate which i used.


----------



## rc4u

i use the copper mats on grill all time for many thing i like chicken thighs on them the brown so nice and can cook at little higher temps. and onions n veggies n burgers at high heat.. tto clean the mat i use the plastic pan scrappers after cooled n easy wash.. sure they get charred but no problem


----------



## smokinmikey

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So by "grill mats" are you using the ones with holes or the ones that are solid?
> 
> The only reason I ask is you mention the juices collecting on the mat.
> 
> The ones the guys above are referring too are these sold here:
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/46.htm
> 
> These are what most of us use here. I use them whenever I am smoking things I don't want to fall through like meatloaf, meatballs, nuts, fish, etc. Easy
> to clean and as JJ's link shows, tough as nails. I highly recommend the Q-matz.


It appears Todd isn't selling his matz anymore, the link for his store is bad.


----------



## mneeley490

smokinmikey said:


> It appears Todd isn't selling his matz anymore, the link for his store is bad.


I heard Todd got bought out a while ago by Pit Boss?


----------



## 912smoker

I use a black flame retardant mat that I got from Rose's for $10. Catches all the grease and gunk


----------



## 1MoreFord

mneeley490 said:


> I heard Todd got bought out a while ago by Pit Boss?



Yes


----------



## jdixon

I need a favor from the massive collective intelligence that is the BBQ brethern. We had a new patio put in and we are excited to start cooking on it 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
, but we don't want to stain it either. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 For those who have grill mats, which ones are good? It will be for a gasser, a kettle (would like for it to be able to handle high heat, like an empty charcoal chimney after it is dumped). The other one will be the down east beast, but that will not live out there, so a roll up one would be perfect. best grill mats I thank you all in advance!


----------

